# '67 GTO Build



## filthyrich (Sep 16, 2015)

So this is our GTO build project, and we are posting videos documenting the entire process. Thought you guys might enjoy, definitely more to come. If there's a way to embed videos directly here let me know.

*Part 1*


----------



## filthyrich (Sep 16, 2015)

*Part 2*


----------



## filthyrich (Sep 16, 2015)

*Part 3*


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice videos! Looking forward to following the story.

Bear


----------



## filthyrich (Sep 16, 2015)

*Part 4*


----------



## rickmpontiac (Jul 31, 2015)

Great videos, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## filthyrich (Sep 16, 2015)

*Part 5*


----------



## filthyrich (Sep 16, 2015)

*Part 6*


----------



## doby67 (Jun 10, 2016)

I've been watching all your videos. I think you're up to #9 . Ready for paint?:smile3:


----------



## filthyrich (Sep 16, 2015)

doby67 said:


> I've been watching all your videos. I think you're up to #9 . Ready for paint?:smile3:


Almost ready! Keep forgetting to post here when we have new episodes, trying to get caught up.


----------



## filthyrich (Sep 16, 2015)

*Part 7*


----------

